# Ryder Cup Golf



## Dormant (Sep 23, 2006)

Yay! Us Euro's are kicking Yank arse!

I could not believe Paul Casey's hole in one which took the foursomes win 5&4 over Cink and Johnson.

Lehman needs to do something mighty special to pull th yanks out of the shit. Anyone else enjoying the golf?


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2006)

The US always sucks in the Ryder cup.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 25, 2006)

I had a very enjoyable weekend sat on my arse watching it all. Favourite moment was darren clarke downing a guiness in one on the balcony!  


Would have been more entertaining if the US had at least been competitive. We won every session, comfortably.


----------



## Dormant (Sep 25, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> I had a very enjoyable weekend sat on my arse watching it all. Favourite moment was darren clarke downing a guiness in one on the balcony!





Yeah that was brilliant. Not quite as good as Ian Woosnam swigging far too much champagne with most of it coming out of his nose including a load of snot. 



Chris said:


> The US always sucks in the Ryder cup.



The American's were awful. I really don't understand why they haven't done more in the Ryder Cup in recent years. You only have to look at the European team and you have Montgomerie and Clarke this year both struggling for form (most likely due to the sadness they have to deal with in their personal lives), and a lot of other players like Casey and McGinley playing above their station. 

Sure there is quality there in the European squad but you really expect more from the likes of Di Marco and Cink. Not to mention Tiger Woods. In the foursomes Furyk carried him (with his fucked up swing ). I guess if there is no money involved Tiger doesn't want to play.


----------

